# Lamb limping after CDT shot



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello!

I have a 7 week old bottle lamb that started limping after giving him his CDT shot 4 days ago. He will put weight on the leg, but when he walks, he doesn't put much weight on it. I also had to give him a selenium injection due to white muscle disease when he was about 2 weeks old.

Should I be concerned? Also, he is drinking water and eating grass and hay - any issues with weaning him?

Thanks!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Stop injecting into the leg and use the top of his neck into that muscle mass. If the lamb is of a size to be eating lots of grass you could give him an asprin (not Tylenol) or even two. 40 pounds plus.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Ross - thanks for the update - but I thought this particular shot had to go subcutaneous - not into the muscle? That is why I do the piece of skin between the legs instead of the neck area. One of the lambs had to be injected with BOSE when he a little over a week old due to WMD - could that have caused his limping now after the CDT shot?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Right SubQ for vaccine, IM for BOSE. SubQ just ahead of the shoulders Is it just irritated and maybe swollen? Could be unrelated, maybe he just twisted his leg?


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

Also under the front legs is a good spot to go subQ. You can just grab them and stand them up on their hind legs and it's easy to get find clean loose skin there.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like a nerve prick to me. It happens sometimes. Best case he'll "walk it off" over the next week or so (think about your last flu shot and how long you were tender for). Worst case you'll have an abscess that needs drained and tended too. No biggie.

I wouldn't expect it to be a drug interaction, based on what you've described. For a drug interaction I would be expecting lethargy, reduced appetite, other indications of a system wide affet ie: not localized to the leg.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

@ hastyreply - that is where I do all my subq shots - I stand them up on their hind legs and inject in the flesh between the leg and the shoulder - it must be just this particular lamb - and his brother - the other's limped for a day or two and now they are running all over the place - the two brothers are still limping.


----------

